# to let everyone know



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hl is back up and running not trying to stir a pot .. just tellin everyone .....


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah it came back up last night around midnight


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i wonder how many or the new guys will continue to come back here


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm gonna go with 25% maybe


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been a member over there since 05. 

I'd rather be over here.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i been there since 06.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

never have never will


----------



## JohnWayne (Nov 22, 2009)

I like their canam section over there. There are a lot of guys over there that know their stuff.. I really like this place.. I wish there were more canam members here. I'll definitely be stickin around here.. everyone seems real cool................and over 13 haha (unlike HL)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, you can help our can-am section  just talk all ur buddies into bringing there valuable, much needed, much appreciated outty-info over here! :rockn: :bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> never have never will


 
same here.. true to tha blood if yall know what i mean.. if yea don't sorry
:rockn:


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm going to split time with the HL Forum. I like HL because of the WTS sections. You get new postings there about every 6 or 7 hours. Tons of stuff for sale there. I like MIMB though. It's more organized imo.


----------



## JohnWayne (Nov 22, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Well, you can help our can-am section  just talk all ur buddies into bringing there valuable, much needed, much appreciated outty-info over here! :rockn: :bigok:


This is kinda my plan..... There are some guys over at HL that really know their junk, but it seems that the 13 year olds have all but run them off....


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i am the same as wood butcher. never been there and never will.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JohnWayne said:


> This is kinda my plan..... There are some guys over at HL that really know their junk, but it seems that the 13 year olds have all but run them off....


Ah... Well if you can get a hold of them, tell them that's something they won't have to worry with here!! We don't allow or put up w/ that kind of BS.


----------

